# 2.5L Passat hesitates at idle



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

My Passat is idling rough and hesitates at idle. I replaced the n80 valve and Map Sensor a few weeks ago and it ran fine for about 3 weeks, then suddenly this weekend it is back at again. This time I am hearing a click noise during idle and the whole engine is shaking. I removed the throttle body and clean it, it wasn’t very dirty. I notice there was a lot of oil in the housing. I cleaned it out and also cleaned the map sensor. After putting everything back together today, the car is still acting the same. Any ideas what else I should do. P0106 is the error thrown.










Video  https://youtu.be/kv27amYcgtU 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Another one  Good luck! I can't say anything that hasn't been said in the threads below:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8894793-P0106-P0507-more-PCV-MAP-issues

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8782802-14-2-5L-repeated-P0106


As for the ticking, that's normal (it's the valves).


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

ticking from the fuel injectors is the one thing that usually sticks out.

it's normal.

as for the shaking, i'm wondering if your n80 is faulty (creating a vacuum leak). why did you replace the last one?

also, what year and how many miles on engine?


----------



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

le0n said:


> ticking from the fuel injectors is the one thing that usually sticks out.
> 
> it's normal.
> 
> ...


I was having the same issue last November 2017. After replacing the MAP, N80 it work fine for a while.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Vincy Nick,

With what looks to be a fair amount of oil and a rough idle, it could be that your PCV diaphragm has failed. That being said, I have had trouble in determining what is a 'normal' amount of oil film to be found in the plenum. Some people say there should be none at all, but my current belief is that there will always be at least some oil film under normal operation. It does appear you have excess oil, though. A failed PCV valve could also cause rough idle as it would appear as a vacuum leak.

I have been chasing similar issues (as have others) so this seems to be a thing with the 2.5 L MAP engines. Here are some points / things I have learned along the way in the hopes it might help you out:


Check that the oil dipstick, and oil fill cap are sealing well - inspect the rubber seals. A leak here can make the car idle rough
P0106 can cause rough idle, idle wandering, hesitation, poor throttle response, high idle (P0507) - it can seem like a vacuum leak
If you replace the PCV valve, consider replacing the whole valve cover - I tried to replace just the diaphragm twice, and then eventually did the whole cover
Connector faults between the MAP and ECU seem to be an issue with some cars, and this is what I am currently investigating. Make sure your connectors are clean and making good connection.


----------



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Guys, really appreciate the information here. I have order the valve cover and new map sensor today. Will install this weekend and let you know if it worked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

One thing you might want for the valve cover job is a low-value torque wrench. I believe the valve cover bolts specify 89 inch-pounds (but double check that, as I recall it was a low value but I'm not 100% sure what it was). 

Best of luck,

Jim


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

One more thing...unclip the hose that travels from your PCV --> Intake Manifold and clean it out with hot water thoroughly as well....let it dry and reinstall. Likely it will be filthy.


----------



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

I replaced the valve cover and the map sensor today and car is running better, however I am still getting the following codes with a CEL. I cleared them and drove a few miles and they returned. 

Saturday,27,January,2018,16:00:02:41853
VCDS Version: Release 18.1.0 (x64) Running on Windows 10 x64
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 01: Engine Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 055 AL HW: 07K 907 309 A
Component and/or Version: 2,5l R5/4V 01 5856
Software Coding: 0000075
Work Shop Code: WSC 29692 001 1048576
VCID: 78D13C340B7036858D-802C
2 Faults Found:

000264 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96) 
P0108 - 000 - Signal too High
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 136089 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.01.27
Time: 03:54:27

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

000275 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 - 000 - Signal too High
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 136089 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.01.27
Time: 03:54:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 81.0°C
Temperature: -40.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 47955 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2019.02.12
Time: 06:09:37


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Both codes are closely related to MAP sensor or the wiring. Did you buy it OEM, used, aftermarket? Did you check the part number?


----------



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

I bought a new one. It is the Bosch one, same part number as the OEM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

VincyNick said:


> I bought a new one. It is the Bosch one, same part number as the OEM


The codes basically mean the MAP sensors's feedback signal is higher than 5V or the value expected by the ECU. Check wiring, connectors on both ends, wire/connector solderings. Check ECU connector, remove and clean.

Your outside temperature shows -40 °C. Was the outside temp. -40 °C when you scanned the car?

Also check your STFT and LTFT to see if the engine has any signs of a vacuum leak.


----------



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

Got fix, map sensor connection was bad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

VincyNick said:


> Got fix, map sensor connection was bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What was the fix? A new harness?


----------



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes, new map sensor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

I am glad that the idea we've been theorizing for the P0106 found a solid verification. So far 2 owners of the 2.5L Mk6 were able to disable the P0106 by replacing the wiring harness / sensor connector.


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

VincyNick said:


> Yes, new map sensor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you happen to have the part # for others if they come across the same issue?


----------



## VincyNick (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry. I don’t have the part numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

